# Tow-behind tiller?



## grommeckdr

Does Sears make a tow-behind tiller for its garden tractors? I'm looking for one to use with my GT5000. If not, is there another manufacturer that makes a compatible unit?


----------



## guest

if im not mistaken.. sams got one on the back of his GT..
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=71352>


----------



## Michael

Yes they make a tow behind tiller for your Chaftsman. Page 6 of the 2004 Attachment catologe list it as #25244 Universal Tiller 5 HP OHV Briggs & Stratton engine, 36" swath, Six one piece 11" diatmeter tines, Adjusts from 1" up 5.5" deep.


----------



## grommeckdr

Great. I thought they make one, but I can't seem to find it on their website. Do I need to go to a Sears to get one? Any idea how much they cost?


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by grommeckdr _
> *Great. I thought they make one, but I can't seem to find it on their website. Do I need to go to a Sears to get one? Any idea how much they cost? *


It's a tiller that attaches to a sleeve hitch...You don't necessarily have to buy it at Sears....I think Agrifab manufactures one


----------



## guest2

Sears has the 5hp tow behind made by agrifab which is also sold by northerntool as an agrifab. It can be used on lawn tractors and ATVs. Sears also has the 8hp sleeve hitch mounted tiller made by AYP. The 8hp is on Sam's GT. The nice thing about the sleeve hitch is that you can raise it easier than the tow behind. I think they're pretty close in price. Usually you can catch a good sale at sears.


----------



## guest2

Argee
Agrifab only makes the universal tow behind.


----------



## Argee

Here's Agrifabs

<img src=http://www.agri-fab.com/2005/600/45-0308out2.jpg?SSImageQuality=Full>


----------



## guest2

Argee
That's the same as the craftsman 5 hp tow behind. 

Here's a link to the AYP craftsman 8hp sleeve hitch mounted tiller I posted awhile back. Maybe you could make it a sticky?

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4168


----------



## grommeckdr

WOW - those things are expensive.... That's almost half as much as the cost of the tractor. Seems crazy that they're so much more expensive than the comparable push units. Guess I'll look for a used one...


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Argee
> That's the same as the craftsman 5 hp tow behind.
> 
> Here's a link to the AYP craftsman 8hp sleeve hitch mounted tiller I posted awhile back. Maybe you could make it a sticky?
> 
> *


:thumbsup: D O N E


----------



## MR. T

I've also have the Craftsman tiller with a 8H.P. tech. engine. Mine is painted green.I don't know how old it is. I bought it used,But it never had been in the dirt before I used it. I also have a sleeve hitch, but it has not been installed yet.


----------



## Styx

Bercomac makes a nice tiller.

http://www.bercomac.com/usa/us-spring.html


----------



## Argee

The Bercomac appears to be sleeve hitch mounted and belt driven....N-I-C-E
<img src=http://www.bercomac.com/photo-w/img-04a.jpg?SSImageQuality=Full>


----------



## Bruceman

Why not buy a new/used front tine tiller, and adapt it for your GT. I'm making some mods to one of my front tine tillers, so that it hook-up to my sleeve hitch. The swath won't be as wide, but your wallet will thank you for it.


----------



## sniknuoy49

i have a tiller that is belt driven off of a craftman tractor 16 hp and up


----------



## mrylance

Anyone know where I can get the Sleeve hitch version? Sears is saying it is not available anymore.


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by mrylance _
> *Anyone know where I can get the Sleeve hitch version? Sears is saying it is not available anymore. *


Welcome to Tractorforum mrylance!

Poulan sold on for a sleeve hitch a few years back...I don't think they actually manufactured it but someone sure did...I don't know if its still around.


----------



## jodyand

Welcome mrylance:friends: Northern tools sells it and you can also get it from Agri-Fab.
Northern Tool 

Agri-Fab


----------



## mrylance

Thanks for the links!

I am more interested in the sleeve hitch version so it looks like the Bercomac is the choice.


----------



## guest2

mrylance

Welcome to TF

Just a suggestion. In the L&G section of your local sears store they should have a catalog of all the optional attachments for your tractor. Many are by special order. They have things such as york rakes, mounted AG tires, weight brackets, etc. Find the guy/gal who knows something(there is usually one such person)and see if they can special order the 8Hp tiller. It's made by AYP, the same company that makes the tractors. The model # of the tiller is 917.242484. This # may not work for them as they use "071" as a dept sales code. But if the salesperson is willing to help, you might be able to find it. I know they had them last year, 2004. Ask if there is anyway they can search for one in a clearance center, warehouse, or maybe one left at a repair center and never reclaimed. The 8hp tiller is self contained and much easier to mount/dismount than running a belt all the way to the middle of the tractor like the bercomac unit. For this reason, I think it might be worth a little extra effort to find the AYP version. 

Also as Argee mentioned, Poulon and Husqvarna are also AYP products. You might be able to find one of those dealers that have one in stock. I don't remember exactly, but I think Lowes or some Home Depots were selling Husqvarna? You might be able to order a tiller there as well.

If none of the above works out, there is always ebay! Do a search on sears craftsman tillers and check the little box that says "titles and descriptions" this will double your results in the search. These tillers were available for many years. They started out silver and were then green, maybe even red at the end(not sure) but they are all the same basic unit and will mount to any sleeve hitch. I even tried mine on one of my bolens 1050's just to see if it worked. The only problem I had was clearance in the raised position. It was rubbing the rear fender.

Good luck in your search! Remember finding it is half the fun!


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM

*REAR Tilleres*

Hi there " grommeckdr." I don't think I have got to say HI to you yet on the T F. Good to have another tractor owner on the site.
Yes I have the sleeve hitch " Rear Tiller" along with a 1200 pound lift
Actuator.That S J ( JOHN) was right it is a SEAR'S /CRAFTSMAN REAR TILLER WITH A BRIGGS 8Hp ENG. I bought it from a guy up in WASHTON
and it had only two ( 2 hours on it ). I tried for some time to get one of of the net and other places but really lucked out on this sale. The tiller now has over (50 hours on it) and had it for less then one year. Hope to get many more hours added to it this year. I also have all the other attachments that have been made for the SEARS GT-5000 and other tractors. ( Don't mean to sound snotty just telling you). Here are a fer pic of the TILLER and the rear of the tractor, still alot of other mod's done and need to be done. If I can help you or anyone on the site feel free to PM or e-mail. 
>>>>>>>>>>>> 1 st pic is of the rear / chrome added to it.PIC # 1




::: S J ( JOHN ) Thank's for your word and the help as far as the P C.


----------



## guest2

Sam
Your tiller has an 8HP briggs? Mine has an 8HP tecumseh. Was your's red when you got it or did you paint it? I bought mine new from sears about 2-3years ago and it came in green, which was nice because my GT is green also!


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM

*Sixchows*

Thanks . No I added the pin strip's and the chrome/Dimond Plate rear gaurd but it was new when I got it. The guy used it one/ first time and wanted something bigger. Yes with the BRIGGS and I also added that HOUR METER


----------



## takidd4597

*Craftsmna universal tiller*

I just bought the craftsman tow behind tiller for my craftsman lawn tractor.

I am very happy with this purchase and have used it for 2 days with no problems. This thing powers through my tough Missouri dirt like butter.

I have only one problem with this tiller and that is the lift handle. This thing is like lifting a dead bear from the seat.

Does anyone have this tiller and c an anyone tell me a possible modification to this in order to have it lift easily. Like maybe some kind of electric thing to pull and push the handle?

If anyone has ideas please help me and let me know where to attach the thing to. Any details greatly appreciated and my back and arms will apprecite it also.


----------

